# iOS 4.2?



## cliph (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone got it? Have you installed it yet? How is it?


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

cliph said:


> Anyone got it? Have you installed it yet? How is it?


I have it and am using it to type this post on my iPad. Everything seems fine and is going rather fast actually. Multi-tasking works perfectly, although it does seem a bit odd at how fast the multi-tasking is. I mean the speed from which the OS goes from app to app is good, it just seems odd at how fast the app slides off just because I'm so used to my iPhone 4. That will obviously change with time as I use my iPad more and more. 

Folders also works extremely well, and makes organization of apps a lot easier.

Unified email messages works well and threaded email is awesome as well. None of my apps broke with the update either. 

One problem that I can see with this beta and that is that the calendar app doesn't correctly display the dates of my events. For example, I have an event on September 24, 2010, and it says that correct date in one place, but in another it says that the event is on December 31, 2000. Hopefully that will be fixed in the next beta release. 

Another thing I hate is that Apple changed the screen orientation lock to a mute switch. Why do you need this? It is not the iPhone where we need to have it on vibrate in quiet settings. The screen orientation lock switch was actually useful and it is much easier to flick a switch than to do it via the multi-tasking bar. Before you could just hold the volume rocker down for 0.5 seconds then it would be muted. Why the need for a change? At least give users the option to change this to what they want in settings.

Other than that, that is all I can say about this release, which is a fantastic beta for the first version.

EDIT: YouTube on the iPad, in my experience, is really buggy.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice review, THX. 
I hope they will change that Mute button back to lock. 
Here's also a video:
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/09/video-ios-42-ipad/


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

4.2 is out for the iPad? I have 3.2.2 and iTunes says nothing about updates.

**never mind, see that its a developers build.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I installed it yesterday and am quite happy it. For those who might be interested, search iOS 4.2 ipad ipsw and you'll find some links to download it. No jailbreak required or anything.


----------



## cliph (Nov 27, 2007)

modsuperstar said:


> I installed it yesterday and am quite happy it.


Are you a developer, is your device registered with a developer?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

modsuperstar said:


> I installed it yesterday and am quite happy it. For those who might be interested, search iOS 4.2 ipad ipsw and you'll find some links to download it. No jailbreak required or anything.


Dont you have to be a developer to download and install 4.2? Anything else would be illegal no?


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Dont you have to be a developer to download and install 4.2? Anything else would be illegal no?


Developers are selling spots on their accounts. 
I find it quite snappy. Really shows the potential of the iPad.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes your device has to be registered as a developer. I installed 4.2 last night and it's good to finally have multitasking and folders on the iPad. Haven't had the chance to really test it out but it didn't seem all that buggy.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

iphoneottawa said:


> I hope they will change that Mute button back to lock.


I actually like the new lock button. Trying to find the lock button in the dark is a pain.


----------



## cliph (Nov 27, 2007)

iphoneottawa said:


> I hope they will change that Mute button back to lock.


I doubt this will happen for two reasons;

This makes the iPad consistent with the iPhone
This was originally how the iPad was supposed to behave as this comparison of an early graphic and the current one from apple.com shows;


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

4.2 is pretty great; spellcheck at last! It runs well, multi-tasking works just as well as on the iPhone and folders are a long overdue addition.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

So as of now, there is no screen lock? Thats a shame, there are times I like to lock the screen so when moving around it does not flip.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

wonderings said:


> So as of now, there is no screen lock? Thats a shame, there are times I like to lock the screen so when moving around it does not flip.


There is a screen lock. It works the same way it does on the iPhone. In the multitask pane swipe right and it's beside the iPod controls. 

That is my understanding at least.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

wonderings said:


> So as of now, there is no screen lock? Thats a shame, there are times I like to lock the screen so when moving around it does not flip.



double click home button.

-TPCM


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am Still using Ver 3.2.1, is an update necessary if all is working?


----------



## eglockling (Mar 27, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I am Still using Ver 3.2.1, is an update necessary if all is working?


No, but iOS 3.2.2 is available and may be required for some iPad Apps.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

eglockling said:


> No, but iOS 3.2.2 is available and may be required for some iPad Apps.


3.2.2 also plugs that PDF exploit (and the jailbreakme.com jailbreak) does it not? No new features, though, as far as I know.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

So I'v edownloaded it and put it in the iPad folder inside iTunes but when I connect my iPad it doesn't see it or ask to install it. 

What Am I doing wrong?


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*Figured it out*

Installation is easy but you must be careful to use the correct method so as not to cause you to have to reformat your iPad. Option _+ click on Update. Not Restore.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

When is it being released to public?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> When is it being released to public?


November.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I had high hopes for the printing, but it seems to be virtually useless with all but a handful of HP inkjets,


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Trevor... said:


> I had high hopes for the printing, but it seems to be virtually useless with all but a handful of HP inkjets,


I thought you were supposed to be able to access any printer hooked up to a computer on your WiFi network.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> I thought you were supposed to be able to access any printer hooked up to a computer on your WiFi network.


Printing via a printer shared through your Mac won't be enabled until the 10.6.5, which will likely also be out in November. There are betas available to folks on the iOS dev program.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I consider having to use a desktop as a print server "useless".

Even the Newton could print independently,


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Trevor... said:


> I consider having to use a desktop as a print server "useless".
> 
> Even the Newton could print independently,


Well, do you have a Wifi printer? HP has already announced support, but I bet a bunch of Lexmark, Samsung, Epson, etc... will fall in line. Hell, Apple Store sells hundreds of Canon printers (free after MIR) so they should eventually support it on their wifi models.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Trevor... said:


> Even the Newton could print independently,


Ah the Newton!  My HP LJ2200 at home has an IR receiver and I could print to that directly from my Newton MP2100. And at work we had an HP LJ5Si with the network card in it, and I could print to that directly & wirelessly from my Newton with a PCMCIA wifi card.

IMHO there's a lot of ways iOS could benefit if they would look back at the Newton - my biggest peeve is the Notes app. The one on the Newton was so much more capable than what's on iOS. It let you categorize notes. It had 4 different note 'styles' to choose from.

Sorry for the OT rambling.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Well, do you have a Wifi printer? HP has already announced support, but I bet a bunch of Lexmark, Samsung, Epson, etc... will fall in line. Hell, Apple Store sells hundreds of Canon printers (free after MIR) so they should eventually support it on their wifi models.


It isn't just wifi, the printers have to be "AirPrint" compatible, which I understand is currently a grand total of three HP inkjets. I don't see that finding its way into very many decent printers. Just look how well Bonjour/Rendezvous has been supported. 

I am not replacing my colour laser for the want of "AirPrint"

The world doesn't need another proprietary printer language, the Newton performed admirably with a pair of generic PostScript and PCL drivers.


----------



## FnG (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,

Ive updated to the most recent 4.2 beta (developper), and noticed the following...

I cant update rogers carrier settings any more, bell no problems.
I cant save any pdfs in ibooks as before, when i choose "save to ibooks" it opens ibooks and flushes me to the home screen without loading pdfs... Epubs are not a problem.
Battery life seems worse than beta 1... Might be related to having many apps open at once..

Besides that, multitasking is great, couldnt go back to 3.x 

I dont care much for what the switch does (mute vs lock).. the multitask bar is fine.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Trevor... said:


> I consider having to use a desktop as a print server "useless".
> 
> Even the Newton could print independently,


Yes, through a LocalTalk cable to a PostScript printer, or an Apple StyleWriter. But not to any brand of any printer.

I wonder how prevalent PostScript is in printers these days? I have a feeling printing protocols are much more fragmented in the market than they used to be.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Trevor... said:


> It isn't just wifi, the printers have to be "AirPrint" compatible, which I understand is currently a grand total of three HP inkjets. I don't see that finding its way into very many decent printers. Just look how well Bonjour/Rendezvous has been supported.


The Xerox solid ink printer at my office supports Bonjour. Other printers I've looked at support it too. Have I been lucky?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

hayesk said:


> Yes, through a LocalTalk cable to a PostScript printer, or an Apple StyleWriter. But not to any brand of any printer.
> 
> I wonder how prevalent PostScript is in printers these days? I have a feeling printing protocols are much more fragmented in the market than they used to be.


Newton printer support was extensive, http://www.unna.org/unna/drivers/printer/PrintPack2/printpack.pdf

I personally used mine with a LaserJet 6MP, an Epson Stylus 600 and a Canon BubbleJet.

And nothing has really changed, it is still PCL and PostScript, although PCL has lapped PostScript several times over the years. 

The only printer we have that supports Bonjour is a Lexmark C524 and is agonizingly slow unless you manually configure it for TCP/IP.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

http://erictric.com/2010/10/23/steve-jobs-confirms-ipad-orientation-lock-to-become-mute-switch/


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

iphoneottawa said:


> Steve Jobs Confirms: iPad Orientation Lock To Become Mute Switch


Hopefully the jailbreak community will come up with a way to fix it or at least give us a choice.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Only a few more weeks to go.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Come on Apple, release it already!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

iphoneottawa said:


> Come on Apple, release it already!


Hehe - they didn't say November 1st did they? I only remember hearing 'November', so there's another 29 days to go, potentially.

Realisticly, 4.2b3 is still buggy from what I've read. It works all right on iPhones but it sounds like there are still issues with it on the iPad. I'm expecting either another beta, or maybe a gm this week.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I just need multitasking & folders on my iPad so bad!
Hope it will be soon.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

iphoneottawa said:


> I just need multitasking & folders on my iPad so bad!
> Hope it will be soon.


I dont really care about multi tasking, the multi tasking it does is enough for me, but the folders is something I want. My iPad is in dire need of some organization. The printing will be welcomed as well.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yup, same here... printing and folders are what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

4.2 Beta Gold just got released.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Oooops! This is embarrassing....*

*Report: iOS Daylight Savings Glitch Results in Oversleeping*



> Those affected by the end of Daylight Savings Time may have overslept an hour this morning if they relied on their iOS 4.1-based alarms.
> This morning, iOS 4.1 users in Europe reported that their alarm clocks failed to account for the time change due to the end of Daylight Savings, which shifted their clocks back an hour at 2 am this morning. As a result, their alarms went off an hour too late.


(PCMag)


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe this will accelerate the release of 4.2!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

4.2 GM was released last night. Can't confirm whether or not the bug is fixed though. Public release will probably be next week. Running it in my iPad now.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> *Oooops! This is embarrassing....*
> 
> *Report: iOS Daylight Savings Glitch Results in Oversleeping*
> 
> ...


You'd think by 2010, the act of programming the real-time clock of a device would be something already long mastered... it amazes me that such things still present an issue. MS has had their own share of Windows problems also related to time zone as well.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

So I got 4.2 GM yesterday, but I'm having 2 issues.
Both are the 2 features I was eagerly awaiting.

AirPrint will not see my shared printer (Time Capsule connected)

and

AirPlay will not play through my iTunes that is connected to my stereo...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> So I got 4.2 GM yesterday, but I'm having 2 issues.
> Both are the 2 features I was eagerly awaiting.
> 
> AirPrint will not see my shared printer (Time Capsule connected)
> ...


Re: The Printer thing... I think you need to have the shared printer connected to a machine running 10.6.5 to make Airprint work. That or have one of those 3 HP "e-print" printers that actually support Airprint natively.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Re: The Printer thing... I think you need to have the shared printer connected to a machine running 10.6.5 to make Airprint work. That or have one of those 3 HP "e-print" printers that actually support Airprint natively.


That's what I was afraid of, my Mini is super low on USB ports lol.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/nov/04/apple-ipod


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Re: The Printer thing... I think you need to have the shared printer connected to a machine running 10.6.5 to make Airprint work. That or have one of those 3 HP "e-print" printers that actually support Airprint natively.


We're good, the Snow Leopard Seed allows you to print to AirPorts and Time Capsule 

But AirPlay still won't stream TO my Mac


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm guessing we'll see the iOS and SL updates in the next day or two...

Apple Seeds First Developer Build of Mac OS X 10.6.6 - Mac Rumors


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 48h to go!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it here yet?! Is it here yet?! Is it here yet?!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

jayman said:


> is it here yet?! Is it here yet?! Is it here yet?!


+1
lol


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

iphoneottawa said:


> Only 48h to go!


Don't stay home waiting for the release tonight



> 10.6.5 is the software that is needed for users to take advantage of the AirPrint functionality, which will make its debut in iOS 4.2. Cupertino has said that the update will be coming in November something, *but more and more signs have been pointing sometime next week.* The software has went Golden Master and Daylight Savings Time is this upcoming Sunday (which the DST adjustment of iOS has been off by an hour), which indicates that Apple is looking at release of the software sometime next week. More interestingly and possibly the latest development related to the select release of the latest Mac OS beta and iOS GM is that many printing vendors, such as HP, Canon and Kodak, haven’t updated the software for all of their printing devices. Another good piece of information that can better pinpoint a next week release of Mac OS 10.6.5 and iOS 4.2.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

No rush, Maybe Tuesday?
Another 48h!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Com'on Apple, Release it already!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Maybe they can fix AirPrint during the delay too


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

So, let me get this straight... a RUMOURED release date, has just got a RUMOURED delay. Umm.. ok. 

*Unless someone can provide a link on the apple website* to where it says 4.2 was going to be released TODAY, I'd say a lot of people take rumour sites way to seriously around here.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Apple did say November and we're not even half way through the month yet. I'm sure they'd like to get it out before the big U.S. holiday. I'm looking forward to multiple-tasking and folders on the iPad. Printing and streaming will be nice to have too.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jimbotelecom said:


> Apple did say November and we're not even half way through the month yet. I'm sure they'd like to get it out before the big U.S. holiday. I'm looking forward to multiple-tasking and folders on the iPad. Printing and streaming will be nice to have too.


OFF TOPIC

LOVE your pic jimbotelecom!


----------

